# 2 weeks on/1 week off periodization



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone else use this slightly altered schedule, or prescribe it to their clients?

I switched to it earlier in the year and feel much better on it. I use Friel's Training Bible; I was getting so burned out by the third week that I wasn't getting much out of my training. Some phases I've even repeated with the 2:1 protocol so I have 4 quality weeks of training during whatever particular phase. 

I think Friel recommended this type of schedule for athletes 50 or older, but I'm "only" 38. Should I actually be doing the other plan or am I fine with what I'm doing?

Ideas/input?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I use it as the coaches I had the last 2 yrs recomended it for my 47 yr old slowness.

To me, you have to listen to your body and know the signs of overtraining. As I remember from Joe F book consistancy is as important as intensity. 

If you can do 2:1 consistantly well you are probably going to be better off.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I do two "on" then one "off" as well. My legs are pretty beat by the end of the second week. When I used to try and extend into the third week I found that I was too wasted to get much out of my workouts.


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd give the following some thought:

1. If weeks 1&2 were slightly easier, you may have felt better during week 3 and found the 3:1 schedule appropriate.

2. You become fit as a result to training stress - you're supposed to be pretty tired after the end of a 3 week cycle preceding a recovery week.

3. All else equal (i.e training load for each week), you'll be fresher on a 2:1 schedule - once again, fitness comes from training stress + recovery. 

With all of that said, I'd not get too caught up on a specific ratio. If I'm cooked, I'll allow my body to catch up. If I'm still fresh, I'll take advantage of it and keep building fitness for a little longer. It's all about what works well for you...


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

If you need a week of recovery after 2 or 3 weeks of training, you're doing it wrong. 8-12 weeks maybe.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

marquinhos said:


> 3. ..., fitness comes from training stress + recovery.


I see this all the time, but don't really understand. What adaptations are stimulated during recovery? (I ask because if there is none, then any time not adding stress is time lost.)


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> If you need a week of recovery after 2 or 3 weeks of training, you're doing it wrong. 8-12 weeks maybe.


Yeah from my own experience taking an entire week off (or "easy") sounds excessive after just 2 or 3 weeks of hard training... unless maybe you had just rode a grand tour in those 3 weeks


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

I personally do 4 on 1 off, but do a sort of half week recovery in the middle. Even high intensity weeks have plenty of built in recovery. Depends on the body though!


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Cableguy said:


> Yeah from my own experience taking an entire week off (or "easy") sounds excessive after just 2 or 3 weeks of hard training... unless maybe you had just rode a grand tour in those 3 weeks


Well my point is less about the frequency / duration of a recovery period, than if you are training such that recovery is required so frequently and for so long, then the training during the on period is unsustainable and will likely not result in better medium to longer term improvements.

Increase workload at a more sustainable rate and dedicated recovery periods won't be required all that much.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Well my point is less about the frequency / duration of a recovery period, than if you are training such that recovery is required so frequently and for so long, then the training during the on period is unsustainable and will likely not result in better medium to longer term improvements.
> 
> Increase workload at a more sustainable rate and dedicated recovery periods won't be required all that much.


For clarification, my 'rest week' is only about 4-5 days. A few days of easy rides before my 'test' typically on Saturday (an approx. 30 minute hilly route) followed by my normal long ride on Sunday, then back on schedule. So as far as days, it ends up being roughly 17 days training hard then backing off for about 4 days. Repeat. 

I have felt much better and have had much improved times on intervals, courses, etc. from adopting this schedule.


----------

